# Rude/Nasty Partners



## njff/emt

Before I share some of the people that I had to pull a shift with, I would like to hear your personal horror stories., Just curious if they were just as nasty/nastier than the ones I had.


----------



## nomofica

I had a partner repeat literally everything that was said to us on the radios. Not nasty or rude, but extremely annoying.


----------



## exodus

nomofica said:


> I had a partner repeat literally everything that was said to us on the radios. Not nasty or rude, but extremely annoying.



isn't that how you're supposed to do it?


----------



## nomofica

exodus said:


> isn't that how you're supposed to do it?




To dispatch for confirmation? Yes.

To your partner, after he heard the same thing? 

Let's put this in an easier way to understand it: have you seen Galaxyquest? My partner was Sigourny Weaver's character. Everybody heard and understood the computer (dispatch), yet the only thing her character (my partner) was good for was repeating what the computer (dispatch) said to us.


----------



## mycrofft

*I had a self-appointed supervisor.*

I was working on my off duty days during active duty firefighting. On duty, since he was a civilian level seven (I was a five doing the seven as mental exercise) he could and once was my crewchief. On the civilan ambulance he tried that, but when I started asking him what to do instead of taking the lead and letting him :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: about it, he stopped it and quit thereafter. Incompetent SOB who would sooner have the pt meet us at the curb as go bring them out. 
See the mental wounds you've reopened?

PS: the guy who was my real and frequent crewchief on rescue/active duty worked with me for a while too, no such problems, only drawback was he SNORED at night.


----------



## Medic744

At the IFT company I worked for I had 4 partners (all male) that brought a whole new meaning to tying to be an Alpha dog.  
1. Rough with a coma pt and while I was still nice and explaining things and gentle he yelled at me and once the call was over proceeded to tear me a new one because I was "just a basic" and he was an intermediate.  I yelled right back.

2. Thought as a basic he knew everything and was better than I at pt care. We were seperated after I confronted him about stalking me.  Thats right he was taking pics and sending them to my bosses of supposed infractions.  Driving while texting--too bad you could tell that I was in park, at the station. Staying after my shift to be with my boyfriend who worked the next shift--too bad the day he took a pic of my car next to my bfs truck at the station my BFF had picked me up and we were at the mall and then headed to the beach.  Oh yeah and the topper--taking a pic giving a hug to a 911 medic in the parking lot of a hosp and then sitting in their truck for a min.  It was raining and the medics in question have been my friends for 10 yrs and the hug was congratulating him on his daughter graduating.  

3.  There was the national guard reserve who thought he was better suited to deal with a 12 yr old girl with a uterine tumor who was scared to begin with and culturally wary of men.  Him I just blew off because he disappeared while I got her info and transfered her to the truck alone.  Found out he was whining to the supervisor who told him to get over it.

4.  My last partner is really hard to be mad at.  He was a conspiracy theorist nut bag and assumed he was always right.  There was only one person in the whole company who could work with him.  He ranged from doing things like almost getting me stabbed with a pen by a psych patient to leaving me in a hospital with the pt and stretcher because he was ready to go home.

I did learn that once you get a good partner though its awesome.  It makes the day go by fast and fun.  But if the situation changes then its time to move on.


----------



## medic417

When I see so many bad partners listed by one person makes me wonder....................................................................


----------



## 8jimi8

not rude or nasty, but

had this other basic that I volunteered with who would count his respirations out loud, like in an outside voice...

1 one thousand!
2 one thousand!
3 one thousand!

and i'm like DUDE, you are throwming my rhythm off, SHUT UP.  Dude please count quietly, i'm trying to count compressions...

guy just couldn't stop. lol


----------



## Lifeguards For Life

8jimi8 said:


> not rude or nasty, but
> 
> had this other basic that I volunteered with who would count his respirations out loud, like in an outside voice...
> 
> 1 one thousand!
> 2 one thousand!
> 3 one thousand!
> 
> and i'm like DUDE, you are throwming my rhythm off, SHUT UP.  Dude please count quietly, i'm trying to count compressions...
> 
> guy just couldn't stop. lol



At a clinical site, I met a basic who would call out the o2 sat every time it changed on the oximeter. "98....99....100!...99..."

I found it very helpful


----------



## Medic744

medic417 said:


> When I see so many bad partners listed by one person makes me wonder....................................................................



Try some people just shouldnt be in patient care or work with other people.  My female partners and other male partners and I worked so well together that we regularly got crew of the month awards.  Oh and off those 4 only one still works there.


----------



## emt_angel25

one of the guys i run with at my PT job has that syndrome known as "paraGod" anyway, he has the habit of yelling and screaming at everyone on calls me and the FD included. then to make matters worse on one call he screamed at me from across the ER cause i didnt request times from dispatch when we got there. oh and then i cant forget that anytime i ask "well should we do this? or do you want me to do that?" i get the response of "WHEN YOU GET THE P BEHIND YOUR NAME YOU CAN MAKE THOSE DECISIONS UNTIL THEN JUST DO WHAT I TELL YOU TO!!!"


----------



## firecoins

medic417 said:


> When I see so many bad partners listed by one person makes me wonder....................................................................



It shouldn't. When you have bad partners you change alot.  When you have good ones you stay with them a long time.  So I have had more bad partners than good ones yet 95% of my career has been spent with the good ones.  Every bad partner I have had has been fired or has a laundry list of complaints about them from everyone else in the company.


----------



## LucidResq

Lifeguards For Life said:


> At a clinical site, I met a basic who would call out the o2 sat every time it changed on the oximeter. "98....99....100!...99..."
> 
> I found it very helpful



Hahahahaha....


----------



## Seaglass

I'm still pretty new, but my favorite so far is the anorexia fetishist. Whenever I'm on with this guy, he tries to monitor how much I eat and when I go to the bathroom. He's convinced I must have an eating disorder. He's also just arrogant and creepy in general.  

Runner-up is the partner who freaks out after bad calls. While she's reliable on scene, I wind up having to calm her down afterwards. It's not helping that she tries to hide it by being really arrogant and sometimes nasty to anyone who sees it. 



firecoins said:


> It shouldn't. When you have bad partners you change alot.  When you have good ones you stay with them a long time.  So I have had more bad partners than good ones yet 95% of my career has been spent with the good ones.  Every bad partner I have had has been fired or has a laundry list of complaints about them from everyone else in the company.



This. Four bad partners really isn't that much... sometimes you get whole stations that seem to be staffed entirely with idiots and psychopaths. Birds of a feather.


----------



## MTEMTB

I guess I'm pretty lucky. Being with only 1 more EMT-B in the middle of no where has it's good points.

I guess there is one guy in our county nobody wants to partner. He is an EMT-I and acts like he is the king of everything. He has gotten into fights with others while on the scene with a chocking pt.

The one thing I hate is when the ambulance shows up and the first question is, "Did you get vitals?"..... No it is 28 degrees outside, a freezing fog and my pt is covered with 4 blankets and shivering from shock and pain. No I didn't get vitals." 

They got me that way with another pt that had fallen and I was holding c-spine.:wacko:

Drives me crazy. My partner on that fall was telling me how to fill out the trip report, "Remember to write this, don't forget to name the deputies on scene, name the FF on scene, don't forget that."
About threw the clipboard and walked off.


----------



## usalsfyre

Worked with one nurse who would berate me in front of hospital staff and ground crews, as well as lie on charts. He's still at that company, I'm not.


----------



## njff/emt

Ok, I guess I can share afew I've ran into., Two are EMT's, one is a dispatcher/former EMT., The two techs are in my current company., The one came from the white collar world and is a rookie., This genius wanted me to ride the shoulder goin hot to an emergency in minor traffic on the highway., I simply told him NO because if somebody actually followed the law and pulled to the right I'd plow right into them and I really, really didn't want to explain to the boss about what happened to the rig., Plus he was a backseat driver and didn't trust me., I'm sorry, if you can't trust me then I can't trust you., The other one was another rookie that acted like she was some sort of field supervisor and tried to explain my job to me when I've had a little more experience than her., She was another backseat driver, plus was still abit immature., As for the dispatcher, some days she was decent, other days it was like just saying hi to her ruined her whole day., This is the same one that got pissed at me when two rigs were OOS., It wasn't my fault the owner was cheap and didn't feel like spending the money to get them properly fixed., But that's another thread.


----------



## DrParasite

I used to work at Rural/Metro of NJ.  There was a small EMS division, and a large transport division.  Well, I was per diem, and since everyone started in the transport division, there I was for the first month.  after that, I took the test for the EMS division, aced it, and got some shifts in the EMS division.

I kid you not, the people I worked with in the EMS division (at the time) were the most arrogant, :censored::censored::censored::censored: don't stink, most retarded people in the entire company.  The supervisors thought they were gods gift to EMS, one talked down about volunteer EMS (which was amazing, since he was the Captain of his volunteer EMS squad), thought they were the best in the nation, and a shining example for R/M corporate.  They really weren't.

I did a few shifts in EMS, and after one shift of "running my butt off" by going on 5 calls in a 12 hour shift, where I was bored and spent most of my time on the couch watching a marathon of the Real World  (yes, i was that bored that I was watching the Real World on MTV).  They said I was busy, my volunteer squad was busier than that.  I went back to transport, because I saw my partner's patient care skills directly violate DOH rules, and I couldn't stand people who thought they were the best of the best of the company, when they really were.

I will say, there was ONE parter that I had who treated me like an equal, no attitude, who actually asked for my advice (and listened to what I had to say), and to this day, he is the only person in EMS that I will ride with on any truck, for any agency, not because he was the best clinician, but because he actually treated me with respect, even though he was much more experienced that I was.  and he is now a FT paramedic at my part time job, and a PT paramedic at my FT job, and one of paramedics that I respect the most.


----------



## mare_liberum

Generally, I can't complain about partners - I've gotten pretty lucky I think and had two awesome partners. Just great people to work with, and both have become life long friends, for sure.

When my second to last partner left the island, I was paired with a guy from New York. Now, I'm not from the US, so I don't really subscribe to those 'different state stereotypes' - but I suppose you could put him into the 'New York Douche Bag' category.

I'm a girl, and he spend the entire month that he worked with me calling me Jimmy, even though I told him my name every single time. <_<
He was a paramedic, and according to him, EMT-B's "are only good to carry the jump bag". 

We had a call one night, where a car hit a lady on a mo-ped on one of the main roads on the island. The lady on the mo-ped, as you can imagine, was pretty beat up. By the time we got there, her face was already bruising up (even though she was wearing a helmet) and she had some neck and back pain. We obviously backboarded and C-collared her, but when I checked her SaO2, she was only at 93%. He then decided that he was going to put in an NPA, since she was conscious and had an intact gag reflex. I pulled him off to the side and just asked him if he had considered that she may have facial injuries. He proceeded to scream and shout at me in-font of the patient, bystanders, and police department saying that I didn't know anything and that he was the Paramedic on the truck and the decision was his. Thankfully he didn't end up putting the NPA in, and the lady recovered just fine. She had a couple fractured vertebrae, so all in all she was pretty lucky.

Thankfully I got placed with another partner and he left the island a couple months later... I feel sorry for whoever is his partner now...


----------



## ZVNEMT

I used to work with this guy who always drove the ambulance like we were on a priority call. didnt matter if we were on a call, going to lunch, or headed back to the station, the dude drove about 25 over the limit sometimes more. I filed several complaints to my supervisor who would then ask the other EMT about it, who of course denied it, and my supervisor told me to stop exaggerating the problem.... I would have demanded the keys, but i guess possessing a CDL doesn't certify me to drive an ambulance over someone with a standard license (that one hurts my brain). Eventually I threatened him with violence after transporting a Pt with a recent back surgery 20 miles at 80 to 90 mph on rough michigan freeways.... that got me away from him, but he continued to drive until the supervisor saw him drive up and down a road, lights and sirens, looking for the nursing home where a pt was to be delivered...


----------



## MTEMTB

I just remembered this.
Had a call to a woman exhibiting signs of a possible stroke and was refusing to go by POV. 
Ambulance came and the son couldn't keep quiet and answered the questions for her.
I was pulled aside by one of the ambulance crew members and told that I was wasting their time and nothing was wrong with her, when the pt started doing what she had been before. They loaded her up and took her in.

This same member tore into a good samaritian for doing what the 911 dispatch told them to do at a MVA.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1

I'm one of the firm believers that your partner makes your day...


----------



## njff/emt

Alright, got another one., We have this guy that's a pain in the :censored:., He's originally from AZ, he pretty much comes into work whenever he feels like it and uses excuses everyday why he's gonna be late., He's notorious for calling out at the last minute jipping his partner of anytime., He's done this to me several times., Granted he was never rude or nasty to me, but he was to several pt's and nurses., Among his favorite things to do besides constantly complaining about dispatch, was either flipping off and yelling over the PA to other drivers that pissed him off by cutting us off., The sad part is he admits he HATES the job and when I ask why don't he quit he says he needs some money., Oh, and plus he'd go into copmode every once and awhile., He was a 'posseman' back in AZ for Maricopa Cnty. Sheriffs Office, i think he just pretty much did traffic detail., Anyway the last thing he did really pissed me off., We did a lift assist/escort with a CC taking a bariatric pt to dialysis., When we got done we needed fuel cause the last crew left us with a 1/2 tank., On the way he's txting away., Then he says his step-mom got into a crash and shes being rushed to the hospital., So he calls dispatch and they tell us to return to base so he can go., Not even 2 mins. after he got off the phone with dispatch, he called his buddy and asked what he was doing and said he had to do some stuff at the squad later on., So we got back, he left, i went and filled the truck, and proceeded to tell my supervisor what occurred., Thankfully he wasn't on the schedule this week so he either fo canned or suspended., Either or, I'm glad he's gone.


----------



## Aerin-Sol

I've had one partner who constantly belittled me for using a GPS during my third week. He'd been there five years and found it disgusting that I didn't know the exact location of the over 50 nursing homes we do transports from. He eventually refused to let met drive because I "drive too slow" -- aka not 30 over the speed limit, as he does.

I had one who constantly smoked inside of the cab while I was driving. His way of "compromising" with my request to only smoke outside was to roll his window down a few inches.

I could just be think-skinned though, because I feel lucky compared to some other posts.


----------



## njff/emt

*hmmm,*

lets see, 5 yrs VS 3 wks, yeah that makes no sense, especially with that many facilities, as for the smoking, if they had a problem smoking outside then i suggested them to quit which got some of them angry(others knew i was being a smartass)., But yeah that sucks, just can't always get the good ones., Let me guess, the leadfoot rarely or never wore a seatbelt and you sometimes held on for dear life.


----------



## Dominion

Aerin-Sol said:


> I've had one partner who constantly belittled me for using a GPS during my third week. He'd been there five years and found it disgusting that I didn't know the exact location of the over 50 nursing homes we do transports from. He eventually refused to let met drive because I "drive too slow" -- aka not 30 over the speed limit, as he does.
> 
> I had one who constantly smoked inside of the cab while I was driving. His way of "compromising" with my request to only smoke outside was to roll his window down a few inches.
> 
> I could just be think-skinned though, because I feel lucky compared to some other posts.



I've lived in Louisville my entire life and worked for Yellow for almost a year and still used a GPS, I mean I used it less towards the end of the year but when you get a run to some of the lesser known facilities.  Yea.  You'll learn the area soon enough if you keep at it though.  I actually found it more annoying to learn the location of all the dialysis centers vs. the nursing facilities


----------



## njff/emt

Good News!, I recently found out the guy that keeps on jipping people of time and money has got canned., Ah, finally no more worries.


----------



## dream*medic

medic417 said:


> When I see so many bad partners listed by one person makes me wonder....................................................................





People that find themselves saying this usually tend to be "the bad partner." So please, don't judge your fellow people on here unless you can say you know them personally. :sad:


----------



## reaper

dream*medic said:


> People that find themselves saying this usually tend to be "the bad partner." So please, don't judge your fellow people on here unless you can say you know them personally. :sad:



Sorry, but when you experience the field, You will find he is right. Someone that runs through partners and they are all bad. Is normally someone that cannot get along with anyone.


----------



## CARRERA

I've had some interesting partners in the two months I've been working as an EMT for an IFT company. 

Most of my partners are easy to work with and they're nice people but a few have been the complete opposite... two examples;

1. There is a guy who I only worked with once and he has only been an EMT for a year but told me that "I can learn a lot from him". He told me that he's a "veteran" at the company and that I'm lucky he let me drive. He bossed me around all day like I was his son or something. He kept trying to tell me what I did was wrong but later said he was only joking all day! Just a major creep. 

2. The worst of all is this depressed guy with major mood swings. He thinks he knows everything because he's going to medical school.  One minute he's friendly and five minutes late its like someone peed in his chereos. He starts being rough with the gurney, arguementive, and just becomes misery in the flesh. He needs to see a psychologist, STAT!  There are multiple people who say the same thing but there's no hope in talking to this guy so all you can do it ignore him and pull through the day.   I no longer have to work this guy, I had to give up a day but its so worth it.


----------



## JPINFV

Just curious, which med school does he go to? I'm very tempted to call shenanigans on working on the ambulance while going to med school.


----------



## Sasha

JPINFV said:


> Just curious, which med school does he go to? I'm very tempted to call shenanigans on working on the ambulance while going to med school.



Maybe only one of his personalities goes to medical school and the others work.


----------



## Seaglass

JPINFV said:


> Just curious, which med school does he go to? I'm very tempted to call shenanigans on working on the ambulance while going to med school.



I occasionally run with one guy who's in his second year, but still volunteers at home on long weekends and breaks. 

Also, "he's going to" could mean he plans on it or got in, not that he's there right now.


----------



## SeeNoMore

I've had a few partners belittle me about the GPS. I also had one who freaked out mid transport because he felt we were going the totally wrong way, which we were not. In front of the patient he starts yelling out directions and generally freaking everyone out. A few minutes later we rolled up to the place.


----------



## katgrl2003

I had a partner that was deaf, and would always forget his hearing aids.  He was a driver only at this point, but it was bad when the tech is trying to do everything, including communications with dispatch.  They finally moved him to dispatch after many complaints, and things only got worse.

Hey Dominion, you work for my parent company. I work for Care in Indy.


----------



## rescue99

The man is deaf. I have a great deal of empathy for him. He didn't choose it but dispatch??? Perhaps billing or some sort of interior job would suit his needs better. Thr road is a bit of a distraction in his position. 

On a positive note; I have worked with a deaf partner and she was great! She's an even better nurse now and is missed by all on the road. Thanks for reminding me of her today.


----------



## njff/emt

*just venting*

got an update about the white collar dude, apparently this guy is a major smack talker, has napolean syndrome, and now thinks he's all high and mighty cause he became a paramedic assistant., not only does he talk about his partner(whose a really cool dude) behind his back, he's trying to become a field training officer with only 6-8 months experience, and on top of that, he quit his local squad because supposedly someone else was named crew chief when he felt he deserved the position, and threw a hissy fit., my opinion, he needs a reality check and to be shot down from his high horse.


----------



## DrParasite

njff/emt said:


> got an update about the white collar dude, apparently this guy is a major smack talker, has napolean syndrome, and now thinks he's all high and mighty cause he became a paramedic assistant., not only does he talk about his partner(whose a really cool dude) behind his back, he's trying to become a field training officer with only 6-8 months experience, and on top of that, he quit his local squad because supposedly someone else was named crew chief when he felt he deserved the position, and threw a hissy fit., my opinion, he needs a reality check and to be shot down from his high horse.


not for nothing, but I'm trying to become a TO at my agency, and I have only been FT here for about 8 months..... So time on the job doesn't always mean anything, any more than 5 years on the job means 5 years or 1 years repeated 5 times.  IT all comes down to being able to do the job and be able to train new people in the proper way of the agency.  Just saying.....

As for the whole local squad thing (which non-NJ people won't understand), there are just some people who can't hack it as a volunteer.  The people who join a squad, get their EMT and training provided free of charge, get a paid job than quit the volunteer squad within a few months are typically one of three types of people: they are only out for themselves to see what they can get out of the organization and once they have the benefits can care less about the organization that invested time into them, an arrogant *** who thinks now that he is a paid EMT better than a volunteer EMT, and looks down on volunteers (despite being one a month ago), or just a horrible person who probably will have a very short career in EMS.

you know funny story..... There was a guy who started at a volunteer squad about 3 years ago.  8 months after getting his EMT card he was hired by my former hospital based agency as a transport EMT.  4 months after he was hired a spot in the 911 division opened and somehow he was given it.  about 2 months after he got hired by my agency he quit the volunteer squad, saying he knew more than all them and didn't want to deal with them any more.  he decided to go to medic school, but no one in NJ would sponsor him, so he went to NYC for medic school.  now he has been an EMT for 2 years, and finished medic school in NYC.  NONE OF HIS PARTNERS CAN STAND HIM, NOR DO THEY THINK HE IS COMPETENT IN ANY WAY. and he has been written up numerous times.  So now he is an NYC medic (per diem) working FT as a BLS provider for a hospital based ALS/BLS system.  and we won't give him an ALS spot, nor will any of our neighboring systems.  after 8 months of waiting, he quits for MONOC, since they will give anyone a T-number so they can be a jersey medic.  

Anyways, he's out of our hair until I get a message from my buddy.  This guy is currently under investigation for possession of child porn, has his NJ and NY EMT and Medic suspended, and is facing criminal charges.  And considering how he treated his coworkers (myself included), and my ex gf, I can honestly say I guess Kharma really is a :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:.  and people do get what they deserve.


----------



## njff/emt

I totally agree on karma., Like i said i was just venting., The guy i talked about really ground my gears mainly because he tried to get me in trouble with false complaints., Plus he thinks he's special, but no matter how much i complain about him, he'll never change., But that's also the main reason i made this thread, so our fellow brothers and sisters can vent their frustrations instead of taking it out on others.


----------



## firetender

*Huge Thanks!*



njff/emt said:


> But that's also the main reason i made this thread, so our fellow brothers and sisters can vent their frustrations instead of taking it out on others.



It's a great service you're doing.


----------



## katgrl2003

firetender said:


> It's a great service you're doing.



Agreed!


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren

ZVNEMT said:


> I used to work with this guy who always drove the ambulance like we were on a priority call. didnt matter if we were on a call, going to lunch, or headed back to the station, the dude drove about 25 over the limit sometimes more. I filed several complaints to my supervisor who would then ask the other EMT about it, who of course denied it, and my supervisor told me to stop exaggerating the problem.... I would have demanded the keys, but i guess possessing a CDL doesn't certify me to drive an ambulance over someone with a standard license (that one hurts my brain). Eventually I threatened him with violence after transporting a Pt with a recent back surgery 20 miles at 80 to 90 mph on rough michigan freeways.... that got me away from him, but he continued to drive until the supervisor saw him drive up and down a road, lights and sirens, looking for the nursing home where a pt was to be delivered...



I too am an EMT-B, I just finished school a few months ago, but still volunteer with a local Fire Dept and I agree that some Paramedics are just jerks with big (and often undeserved) egos. I was actually on a call with a medic a few weeks ago. While en route to the ER with the pt, the medic asked me to check a pulse. I got 160/min. He goes," No, that's way to high, let me try." He checks for 15 seconds and then turns to the Lt and says, "125." I called him out and said," How did you get an odd number if you counted for 15 seconds?" His answer was "I don't know." I asked him what he counted and he said 40. "That makes 160!" To which he responded, "O, okay." He didn't say anything for the rest of the call. Long story short, sure EMT-B's can't put down an ET, start IV's, or use the LifePack, but we know our BLS stuff and are not retarded. We took the course and passed, so treat us with some respect.

P.S. Most Medics are cool and I got no problem with them, but some really need to stop treating EMT-B's like morons.


----------



## Lt.Col.Warren

mare_liberum said:


> Generally, I can't complain about partners - I've gotten pretty lucky I think and had two awesome partners. Just great people to work with, and both have become life long friends, for sure.
> 
> When my second to last partner left the island, I was paired with a guy from New York. Now, I'm not from the US, so I don't really subscribe to those 'different state stereotypes' - but I suppose you could put him into the 'New York Douche Bag' category.
> 
> I'm a girl, and he spend the entire month that he worked with me calling me Jimmy, even though I told him my name every single time. <_<
> He was a paramedic, and according to him, EMT-B's "are only good to carry the jump bag".
> 
> We had a call one night, where a car hit a lady on a mo-ped on one of the main roads on the island. The lady on the mo-ped, as you can imagine, was pretty beat up. By the time we got there, her face was already bruising up (even though she was wearing a helmet) and she had some neck and back pain. We obviously backboarded and C-collared her, but when I checked her SaO2, she was only at 93%. He then decided that he was going to put in an NPA, since she was conscious and had an intact gag reflex. I pulled him off to the side and just asked him if he had considered that she may have facial injuries. He proceeded to scream and shout at me in-font of the patient, bystanders, and police department saying that I didn't know anything and that he was the Paramedic on the truck and the decision was his. Thankfully he didn't end up putting the NPA in, and the lady recovered just fine. She had a couple fractured vertebrae, so all in all she was pretty lucky.
> 
> Thankfully I got placed with another partner and he left the island a couple months later... I feel sorry for whoever is his partner now...



Please ignore previous post, meant to qoute this one, just could not figure out how to delete a post.


----------

